# Do you Transplant from smart pots?



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have just started to grow from smart pots and when I found a male and tryed to take him outta the pot I had to rip the roots from the sides and bottom of the smart pot leaving roots behind. This can not be good for transplants. The roots grow into the fabric with tons of smaller roots. I have some big plants in #5 and I'm gonna be flowering them in 3 weeks so I wanna go bigger on the pot but they are in smart pots #5 that don't open down the side.

Should I just leave them?
What does MP have to say
Thanks Stank


----------



## pcduck (Mar 13, 2015)

Just place the 5 into the larger pot.
Or let dry out really good first before transplanting.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2015)

How big are they stank? Are the really root bound?  I have found, and i hope others tell me if this is true, that they don't put out much roots when flowering. Yes, it is very hard to get the plants out, but i don't ever transplant out of them. Duck has a great idea... The roots will grow thru the bag to the next pot.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 14, 2015)

They are big rose talking 2 1/2 months from seed. Only in veg wanna switch before flower. 

I don't think the roots would grow threw a smart bag I could be wrong. 

So if I let it dry right out ( droopy plant) and the roots ripp and half stay in pot won't the dramatically hurt the plant?


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2015)

I've had nothing but problems trying to transplant from the smart pots. I gave up and went to grow bags. I just tear them apart to transplant. I like them much better. Another thing I learned from NorCalHal.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2015)

I use one gallon grow bags to veg, then a week or two before flower i flip to 5 gallon smart pot.   And yes, stank, Duck wouldn't tell you if he wasn't sure.. They will grow right thru the pot to the new dirt in the new pot. promise.

Umbra, i love the grow bags too, what size do you use? I like the sp better  but to get started they are awesome and cheap and you can cut them off, like you said.


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2015)

Rose, I use the 1 gal and the 5 gal so far. Working quite well.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 14, 2015)

How big have you had plants in #5 pots?
I'm gonna look for some grow bags Tuesday


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't transplant from Smart Pots because I only grow with One Gallon pots, but I have removed plants from the Smart Pots and it is not hard once you get it down. Yeah there is a little tearing away of the fabric but it is almost like peeling a tangerine.  It sounds bad but I doubt it does much to the plant.  jmo


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> How big have you had plants in #5 pots?
> I'm gonna look for some grow bags Tuesday



4½ to 5 foot OD

3½ to 4½ ID


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 15, 2015)

I've had plants sitting so close the smart pots were touching, and the roots grew the smart pots and into each other's smart pot! Had to tear them apart. Lol. Roots will definitely grow through the smart pots. Duck tells no lie!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426557449.881072.jpg

Taking umbra advise see how she goes


----------

